# Cool Ebay Auction



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out this old catalog for a 1914 Sandwich hay press. There is also a guy selling a reprint of an International hay press catalog for $15 shipped. I ordered one and will let you guys know if it is worth it.

Tim

http://cgi.ebay.com/1914-Sandwich-Mfg-Co-Gas-Engine-Hay-Press-Cat-Orig_W0QQitemZ150326608504QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Farm_Supplies?hash=item150326608504&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------

